Ask HN: How do you avoid Zoom as a video conferencing solution? - jhunter1016
======
apotatopot
Not sure exactly what you're looking for, hosting vs guest, but start by
calling by phone in whenever possible.

I'm kind of blown away by how quickly people started using Zoom and how they
still choose to totally ignore security/privacy issues.

------
biteone
There’re many Better replacements, I’m using workshopx.app Now,works perfect
anyway.

